# Lynnhaven Report 10/24-10/25



## mtodriscoll (Nov 15, 2007)

My friend and I came down from Charlottesville, VA for our semi-annual trek. We went out in a canoe Friday night between 4pm and 10pm. Puppy Drum were hittin' pretty regular. Most were taken on Gulp Mullet in Pearl White on a 1/8oz. round red jighead. A couple were taken on frozen mullet on a bottom rig. We were fishing the jigheads by sloooowly raising the tip of the rod to nearly vertical and then reeling in the slack as the tip was lowered. Sometimes they would hit in on the slow rise. Other times, they picked it up while it was resting on the bottom (usually while I was distracted looking at birds ). In all we caught 10, but only 3 were keepers: 18.5", 19.5", 25.5". The 25.5" was caught using a freshwater rod and reel, Ugly Stick Lite (7' rod with med-light action) and an Okuma Stratus SGT-30 reel with 8 lb. line an no leader. That was some action I tell you what! My drag was screamin' and he was headed for open water.  Eventually he tired out and I landed him in the boat. I was worried for awhile there that he might break the line... (in fact, later that night it did break - I suspect from where his mouth had abraided the mono).

We were expecting really bad weather today (Saturday 10/25), but other than the wind, it wasn't too bad - so we headed out for more. It sprinkled a little while we were out there, but the wind was the worst, and kept getting moreso - we eventually called it quits. Not much fun for a canoe. :--| We caught 7 or 8 more using the same bait, but no keepers. The largest were 16" and 17". A couple times we had small flounder (10" or so) follow the Gulp Mullet to the boat, but no takers.

All the Friday night action was along the grass lines (2'-20' off the grass) across from the osprey nest and dock on the SW side of Lynnhaven. The Saturday action was in the same area - but they were out in the open flats rather than closer to the grass.

We saw a Yakker in there Friday night - but I think he's planning to make his own report. Short of it is, he limited on Puppy Drum (all very large), and also got a striper.

Unfortunately - we didn't get any pictures this time... Too busy with the fish. :fishing:

Tight Lines!

Matt


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Good report and :fishing: on a not so good weathered day.Got to like it.
You all gonna have to get down that way more than once a year catching like that You all did good .Going to have to try to make it down there too from Richmond area.The strripers arent doing that much up this way.
Where did you all launch? What kind of fishin do you all do the rest of the year?


----------



## mtodriscoll (Nov 15, 2007)

We launch from the public Crab Creek boat launch on the canoe/kayak beach. When we're not down at Lynnhaven, we fish the Rivanna resevoir and some local ponds for largemout, smallmouth, carppie, catfish - whatever's bitin'.

We're lovin' the saltwater fishing, in part because the fish are so much bigger. I cooked up the largest Puppy Drum (25") today for Sunday lunch and half the fish fed 4 people. Gotta love that. Takes a lot more fresh water fish to do that. Plus I have leftovers for work lunches. 

For what it's worth - when I cleaned the larger puppy drum, it had a small blue crab in its stomach...


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Awesome report. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice job. Congrats on the haul.


----------



## hillbeach (Nov 7, 2006)

*Lynnhaven 10/26 evening*

Lanuched at 5 pm fished to 8:30 the puppies we hitting left them bitting. All caught on lures ( redfish majic, jigs) 15 between 15"-17" 1 @ 18" [email protected] 25" [email protected] 27-1/2". If you can get out they are schooling up at night near docks with lights and grass. Look for bait fish in around 4-5' depth at night and hold on. I was unhooking the 25" threw my jig into the water and set the rod down in the kayak across my lap when something hit the jig and took the rod & reel with it...2nd one of the season. Got to get rod leases next.

Pat


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Striper fishing at Lake Anna is turning on.Big fish are heading up into the creeks as the water cools down I hear.
Probably not to far from Charlottesville.
Try a Yahoo search for Lake Anna fishing reports for more :fishing:info.


----------



## CUTTER (Mar 16, 2007)

*hey bbcroaker*

Hey man you live in richmond. So do I we should hook up. Share some gas-spots. I kayak and do the surf pier thing

Tight lines.


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

lake anna striper

http://striperguide.blogspot.com/

I'm in Richmond also.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

CUTTER said:


> Hey man you live in richmond. So do I we should hook up. Share some gas-spots. I kayak and do the surf pier thing
> 
> Tight lines.


Live in Prince George County.Pretty busy right now til the end of the year and going to Florida after the first of the year. Wont be doing to much fishing until spring probably.
Would like to try Lynnhaven some time.


----------



## fish b8 (Oct 24, 2005)

*bbcroaker*

is that prince george va or prince georges md?


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

It's Va.


----------



## screamin'reels (Nov 15, 2005)

hillbeach said:


> Lanuched at 5 pm fished to 8:30 the puppies we hitting left them bitting. All caught on lures ( redfish majic, jigs) 15 between 15"-17" 1 @ 18" [email protected] 25" [email protected] 27-1/2". If you can get out they are schooling up at night near docks with lights and grass. Look for bait fish in around 4-5' depth at night and hold on. I was unhooking the 25" threw my jig into the water and set the rod down in the kayak across my lap when something hit the jig and took the rod & reel with it...2nd one of the season. Got to get rod leases next.
> 
> Pat


Man thats gonna get expensive!!! Set your drag so they take off with the line and not the rod, i forget sometimes on the beach and i look over and my whole set up is in the sand...Whoops!!! Maybe attach a small floating device...


----------



## hillbeach (Nov 7, 2006)

Tried the rod floats but they get in the way while the line is playing out during casting. Going to rig up some reel leashes. Saw some home made ones online that look easy to make. It does get expensive but it is the first summer in the kayak still learning. Once I get my new wish list rods & reels I will have them attached to some thing. Question does anyone know what water temp the puppy drum move out of the inlet? Going to try and hit Lynnhaven sunday morning for some more kayak rides...

Pat


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Pat, you can make some rod leashes cheaply and easily. Take some paracord or nylon cord, tie a 4" loop, pass the line back through the loop, slide it up the butt of the rod to the reel seat below the reel and pull tight. I use cord locks instead. Tie a brass snap on the other end and you're in business.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

You can make em out of an old sell phone charger cord. Goodwill Stores have used ones cheap.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

I bought 50 feet of 1/8" bungee from Ebay for _cheap_. I made a bunch of leashes out of it for everything.


----------



## hillbeach (Nov 7, 2006)

Got my rod back this morning. While paddling around where it went overboard last sunday found it on the bottom while fighting a puppy drum. Landed the puppy (24") and then fished the rod out of the water. Water was extremly clear this morning. The reel spins. The puppy drum are there for the catching. The wife paddled with me this morning she got her first keeper puppy and caught and released about 5 undersized fish. When my big fish hit I was pulled through a school of big ones, they saw me and took off. P.S. now have to get a better stringer. The big red broke off one of the hooks right off the stringer . So if any one catches a 24" puppy with a stringer clip hooked to it please return it to me...lol. Still no spec's in Lynnhaven for me. See you'all on the water.

Pat


----------



## mtodriscoll (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah I swore off those metal clip stringers long ago. I once had a stringer full of fish in the water, the other end clipped to the boat. The fish hit a stump, the clip snapped, and there went a days catch to Davy Jones' locker.

I use a length of para cord now. It's a little but more of a hassle, to unstring them, but it's worth the piece of mind to know they aren't going anywhere.


----------

